# www.freewoodworkingplan.com offline?



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

does anyone know why www.freewoodworkingplan.com is offline? it hasn't worked for several days.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I guess the hosting wasn't Free…


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

In fact - it IS online.
The page you mentioned can be downloaded the hard way as raw data, but none of my (5) browsers will display it from the web. There's something on the page that the browsers don't like - my html syntax checker shows more errors than I've ever seen.
However - if you go in at…
http://www.freewoodworkingplan.com/about.php
this does appear to be OK for me.

Hope this helps

(Finally, after nearly two years here, there's a question with which I can help - yee haa)


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks very much!

but unfortunately if you venture past that page the darn site doesn't work (such as using the search engine, but it won't display the articles you find on the search engine)

i emailed them and told them their site isn't working


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,

Jim Barry here, owner of FreeWoodworkingPlan.com. I was just made aware of the fact that the search engine for the FWP site is not working correctly. Its a search engine it conjunction with Google and for some reason its not working right when you try to navigate pages from the search results. So, until I can install a new search engine script, if you can stick to the main page and navigate through the categories to find what you want, that would be helpful. I should have something in place in the next day or so. Sorry for the trouble.

Woodwork Safely,
Jim Barry

P.S. Thanks to Christina for the heads up.


----------

